

Is there a 'Hacker News' for design? - hawaiiage

The closest thing I can find is reddit/r/design. Anyone know of any other ones?
======
keane
The site <http://www.undrln.com/> used to look like Hacker News except I think
their color was yellow. It featured user-submitted links/articles and voting.
It looks like they have significantly changed the site's format though.

------
mrkmcknz
I would say any design problems and questions could probably be engaged with
pretty well here on Hacker News, I've spoken to many good designers through
HN.

It's more of a start-up community then hacker one, designers are a strong part
of that community.

------
iqster
Do you know about Forrst?

~~~
polyfractal
Dribbble should be mentioned too. Dribbble is basically "teaser shots of what
I'm working on", while Forrst is "can I get some feedback on things I'm
working on?"

It should be noted that Forrst has developers posting code too (just not
nearly as much as design)

------
mkelley82
SmashingMagazine.com is a pretty good resource for designers as well.

------
waru
This is not exactly what you're looking for, but 99designs.com is a neat site.

I used to enjoy conceptart.org, too, but haven't checked it much lately.

